

Facebook rolling out new security features - tokenadult
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2010/05/13/financial/f121948D98.DTL

======
jpr
Remember, this is the same facebook that showed your private chat to others.
Mentioning security in the same sentence implies that it is a joke.

